# Howdy Field Forum



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ricky Dobalina said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just found this forum and hope to start shooting some field archery in the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


Welcome - glad to have you aboard. Have one on me :beer:

Would this make you a good avatar?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Welcome - glad to have you aboard. Have one on me :beer:
> 
> Would this make you a good avatar?


Welcome to the field forum...we're a bunch of crazies in here...


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

LOL!:wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome, or as they say down here, Hola!!!


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Hey dude!*

You any kin to Bobby? Welcome!


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

:zip::darkbeer::zip::darkbeer::zip::darkbeer::zip::darkbeer::zip::darkbeer::zip:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hope your stay is long and interesting..


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Welcome....


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

welcome to a brave new world with challenges on every target.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard stranger !

:darkbeer:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*avatar*



JayMc said:


> Welcome....


Like your avatar:wink:

Welcome to the field forum, Ricky. You're a brave soul to venture in here with us:wink:


----------



## Ricky Dobalina (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes. 

Bob is in deed my brother. Is he a member here?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*I think he is?*

I think he is like a Pro. Or something??


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pennysdad said:


> I think he is like a Pro. Or something??


That would be P R O ... or something


----------



## Ricky Dobalina (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm not following you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ricky Dobalina said:


> Thanks for all the warm welcomes.
> 
> Bob is in deed my brother. Is he a member here?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow, you Dobalina's are just coming out of the woodwork. I saw your other brother Neil posting on another archery forum the other day. Maybe we will all meet on the course some day... best of luck in your plunge into field archery!


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome Ricky, Hope soon you will be hooked on the Field bug too!! There is a lot of good folks on here with some good in site. Again Welcome and Good Shooting!!!!!


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Haven't I met you somewhere before? Have I shot with you in MD or somewhere? Welcome to the Field forum anyway. :beer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Nino said:


> Haven't I met you somewhere before? Have I shot with you in MD or somewhere? Welcome to the Field forum anyway. :beer:


Wow, it took a Dobalina to get Nino to post. :wink:


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey Prag I guess I've become a recluse due to my loft! :wink: lol seriously its like the same ol same ol on here most of the time. I haven't been shooting at all. Too much work and no extra money for it, seems like something is wrong with that right? I wish I had a choice.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Nino said:


> Hey Prag I guess I've become a recluse due to my loft! :wink: lol seriously its like the same ol same ol on here most of the time. I haven't been shooting at all. Too much work and no extra money for it, seems like something is wrong with that right? I wish I had a choice.


Good to hear from you, know what you mean about the work and $, but it doesn't cost any $ to come play here. :wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*10--9--8--7--6--5--4--3--2--1.....:rapture: :set1_rolf2:*

.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

The only advice I can think of (that applies), "make sure the target you shoot is the target that will be scored for you. :wink:


----------

